# Apple Expo 2005 : Pré-Æ : Keynote Off [20 Septembre]



## Taho! (5 Septembre 2005)

* Apple Expo 2005 : Pré-Æ [20 Septembre] *

*On se fait notre Keynote à nous ? 
Au programme : refaire le monde avant l'Expo ! *

*Café Dupont Versailles	*
386 r Vaugirard 75015 PARIS
Angle bd Victor [angle opposé à l'entrée de Parc des Expositions] 

*RV : 10 heures *​

*Je viens, c'est PRESQUE sûr*   
- Taho!
- 
- 


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *:mouais: _Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_
-  
- 


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir  Je préfère faire la grasse mat' du coup :sleep: *
-


----------



## maiwen (5 Septembre 2005)

* Apple Expo 2005 : Pré-Æ [20 Septembre] *

*On se fait notre Keynote à nous ? 
Au programme : refaire le monde avant l'Expo ! *

*Café Dupont Versailles	*
386 r Vaugirard 75015 PARIS
Angle bd Victor [angle opposé à l'entrée de Parc des Expositions] 

*RV : 10 heures *​

*Je viens, c'est PRESQUE sûr*   
- Taho!
- maiwen
- 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *:mouais: _Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
-  
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir  Je préfère faire la grasse mat' du coup :sleep: *
-


----------



## Freelancer (5 Septembre 2005)

* Apple Expo 2005 : Pré-Æ [20 Septembre] *

*On se fait notre Keynote à nous ? 
Au programme : refaire le monde avant l'Expo ! *

* Ici : Quelqu'un connaît un bar sympa près du parc des expos ?... 
Rendez-vous à 10 heures !*​

*Je viens, c'est PRESQUE sûr*   
- Taho!
- maiwen
- freelancer
- 


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *:mouais: _Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- 
-

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir  Je préfère faire la grasse mat' du coup :sleep: *
-


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Septembre 2005)

* Apple Expo 2005 : Pré-Æ [20 Septembre] *

*On se fait notre Keynote à nous ? 
Au programme : refaire le monde avant l'Expo ! *

* Ici : Quelqu'un connaît un bar sympa près du parc des expos ?... 
Rendez-vous à 10 heures !*​

*Je viens, c'est PRESQUE sûr*   
- Taho!
- maiwen
- freelancer
- Human-Fly 
-


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *:mouais: _Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
-  
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir  Je préfère faire la grasse mat' du coup :sleep: *
-


----------



## Taho! (5 Septembre 2005)

Et donc, dans quel bar ?


----------



## maiwen (5 Septembre 2005)

le bar des modos ?   

Oops ... boah non moi je connais pas par là .... et c'est par où au fait ?  :rose:


----------



## golf (5 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Et donc, dans quel bar ?


On a encore le temps d'aller en repérage


----------



## I-bouk (5 Septembre 2005)

* Apple Expo 2005 : Pré-Æ [20 Septembre] *

*On se fait notre Keynote à nous ? 
Au programme : refaire le monde avant l'Expo ! *

* Ici : Quelqu'un connaît un bar sympa près du parc des expos ?... 
Rendez-vous à 10 heures !*​

*Je viens, c'est PRESQUE sûr*   
- Taho!
- maiwen
- freelancer
- Human-Fly 
-


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *:mouais: _Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
-  I-Bouk
-

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir  Je préfère faire la grasse mat' du coup :sleep: *
- 


Oui ça dépend pas que de moi .... mais bon un petit apéro chu partant


----------



## da capo (5 Septembre 2005)

* Apple Expo 2005 : Pré-Æ [20 Septembre] *

*On se fait notre Keynote à nous ? 
Au programme : refaire le monde avant l'Expo ! *

* Ici : Quelqu'un connaît un bar sympa près du parc des expos ?... 
Rendez-vous à 10 heures !*​

*Je viens, c'est PRESQUE sûr*   
- Taho!
- maiwen
- freelancer
- Human-Fly 
-


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *:mouais: _Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
-  I-Bouk
- 


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir  Je préfère faire la grasse mat' du coup :sleep: *
- starmac (de toutes façons, je n'aime pas les foires exposition... m^me si je suis toujours curieux de rencontrer des utilisatrices de Mac... en tout bien tout honneur)


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)

* Apple Expo 2005 : Pré-Æ [20 Septembre] *

*On se fait notre Keynote à nous ? 
Au programme : refaire le monde avant l'Expo ! *

* Ici : Quelqu'un connaît un bar sympa près du parc des expos ?... 
Rendez-vous à 10 heures !*​

*Je viens, c'est PRESQUE sûr*   
- Taho!
- maiwen
- freelancer
- Human-Fly 
-


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *:mouais: _Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- I-Bouk
- Stargazer (c'est tôt ...) 
-

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir  Je préfère faire la grasse mat' du coup :sleep: *
- starmac


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## KeepAlive (5 Septembre 2005)

* Apple Expo 2005 : Pré-Æ [20 Septembre] *

*On se fait notre Keynote à nous ? 
Au programme : refaire le monde avant l'Expo ! *

* Ici : Quelqu'un connaît un bar sympa près du parc des expos ?... 
Rendez-vous à 10 heures !*​

*Je viens, c'est PRESQUE sûr*   
- Taho!
- maiwen
- freelancer
- Human-Fly 
-


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *:mouais: _Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- I-Bouk
- Stargazer (c'est tôt ...) 
- KeepAlive
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir  Je préfère faire la grasse mat' du coup :sleep: *
- starmac
- 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Taho! (5 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> - Stargazer (c'est tôt ...)


Toujours moins que le 8h que j'avais prévu pour la Keynote ! 
Et puis, t'es pas obligé de tourner à la bière
tu peux aussi prendre de la vodka


----------



## Stargazer (6 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Toujours moins que le 8h que j'avais prévu pour la Keynote !
> Et puis, t'es pas obligé de tourner à la bière
> tu peux aussi prendre de la vodka



Aaaah !!  

Mais tu sais bien que si je dois venir c'est que pour toi !


----------



## Taho! (6 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Aaaah !!
> 
> Mais tu sais bien que si je dois venir c'est que pour toi !


:love:


----------



## lumai (6 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Aaaah !!
> 
> Mais tu sais bien que si je dois venir c'est que pour toi !


 
Tu lui feras la bise de ma part alors !   :love:
Je pourrais pas être là


----------



## Cillian (6 Septembre 2005)

* Apple Expo 2005 : Pré-Æ [20 Septembre] *

*On se fait notre Keynote à nous ? 
Au programme : refaire le monde avant l'Expo ! *

* Ici : Quelqu'un connaît un bar sympa près du parc des expos ?... 
Rendez-vous à 10 heures !*​

*Je viens, c'est PRESQUE sûr*   
- Taho!
- maiwen
- freelancer
- Human-Fly 
- Cillian
-


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *:mouais: _Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- I-Bouk
- Stargazer (c'est tôt ...) 
- KeepAlive
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir  Je préfère faire la grasse mat' du coup :sleep: *
- starmac
- 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## supermoquette (6 Septembre 2005)

bourrés à 11h du mat, ça c'est de l'ambition


----------



## I-bouk (6 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> bourrés à 11h du mat, ça c'est de l'ambition



ouaip, histoire de voir les nouveaux iMac 360°


----------



## maiwen (6 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Aaaah !!
> 
> Mais tu sais bien que si je dois venir c'est que pour toi !


ça fait plaisir ...


je vais essayer de pas pouvoir venir alors ...


----------



## Taho! (6 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ça fait plaisir ...
> 
> 
> je vais essayer de pas pouvoir venir alors ...


mais heu  !


----------



## golf (6 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> bourrés à 11h du mat, ça c'est de l'ambition


Hum :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## Adrienhb (6 Septembre 2005)

*Apple Expo 2005 : Pré-Æ [20 Septembre] *


*On se fait notre Keynote à nous ? *
*Au programme : refaire le monde avant l'Expo ! *

*Ici : Quelqu'un connaît un bar sympa près du parc des expos ?... *
*Rendez-vous à 10 heures !*​



*Je viens, c'est PRESQUE sûr*   
- Taho!
- maiwen
- freelancer
- Human-Fly 
- Adrienhb
- 


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *:mouais: _Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_
- I-Bouk
- Stargazer (c'est tôt ...) 
- KeepAlive
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir  Je préfère faire la grasse mat' du coup :sleep: *
- starmac
- 



_________________________________________

Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Adrienhb (6 Septembre 2005)

... on peut utiliser un service sympa des pages jaunes qui indique ce que l'on cherche autour d'une adresse donnée.
Là si on cherche les bars, ça donne ça :

Café Dupont  [98 mètres]
386 r Vaugirard 75015

Chope des Sports  [118 mètres]
49 bd Victor 75015 PARIS

Café des Aviateurs  [173 mètres]
37 bd Victor 75015 PARIS

Petit Hameau (le)  [281 mètres]
12 r Hameau 75015 PARIS

Renard Jacques  [357 mètres]
230 r Croix Nivert 75015 PARIS

Cobe  [382 mètres]
1 r Ernest Renan 92130 ISSY LES MOULINEAUX

Le relais du hameau  [395 mètres]
36 r Hameau 75015

Café Bar de l'Aviation  [501 mètres]
5 bd Victor 75015 PARIS

Le Celou  [530 mètres]
18 r Vichy 75015 PARIS

Les 4 premiers semblent bien placés. Le seul truc, c'est que je crains que les deux premiers soient un chouïa plus chers que les autres si c'est bien ceux que j'ai à l'esprit.
Sinon excellente idée ce keynote sauvage à nous non mais hey ho c'est pas à nous qui va la faire le Steve!

A.


----------



## golf (6 Septembre 2005)

On en a déjà testé un certain nombre l'année dernière 
Sur ces bases, on va repérer et conserver une alternative :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (6 Septembre 2005)

Je laisse faire les connaisseurs.

Pour ma part, je pendrais un café à ce moment là !


----------



## playaman (6 Septembre 2005)

Petit joueur   

...Et un coing pour la 5... un !


----------



## Taho! (6 Septembre 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> Petit joueur
> 
> ...Et un coing pour la 5... un !


J'en conclus que tu viens


----------



## playaman (6 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> J'en conclus que tu viens




Helas non, pas de keynote, pas de playaman  :hein: 
Je ne viendrais que le week-end.


----------



## Taho! (6 Septembre 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> Helas non, pas de keynote, pas de playaman  :hein:
> Je ne viendrais que le week-end.


on ira fêter ça dans un coing... du salon !


----------



## Cillian (6 Septembre 2005)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> * Apple Expo 2005 : Pré-Æ [20 Septembre] *
> 
> *On se fait notre Keynote à nous ?
> Au programme : refaire le monde avant l'Expo ! *
> ...




*Apple Expo 2005 : Pré-Æ [20 Septembre] *


*On se fait notre Keynote à nous ? *
*Au programme : refaire le monde avant l'Expo ! *

*Ici : Quelqu'un connaît un bar sympa près du parc des expos ?... *
*Rendez-vous à 10 heures !*​



*Je viens, c'est PRESQUE sûr*   
- Taho!
- maiwen
- freelancer
- Human-Fly 
- Adrienhb
- Cillian (  )
- 


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *:mouais: _Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- I-Bouk
- Stargazer (c'est tôt ...) 
- KeepAlive
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir  Je préfère faire la grasse mat' du coup :sleep: *
- starmac
- 



_________________________________________

Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Taho! (7 Septembre 2005)

Cillian, tu t'arranges avec adrienhb ?


----------



## Adrienhb (7 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Cillian, tu t'arranges avec adrienhb ?



Euuuh pourquoi???    

A.


----------



## Stargazer (7 Septembre 2005)

Tu l'avais ôté de la liste sans le faire exprès (je suppose .. )


----------



## Taho! (7 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'avais ôté de la liste sans le faire exprès (je suppose .. )


tu supposes bien ! (comme quoi !)


----------



## Taho! (7 Septembre 2005)

* Apple Expo 2005 : Pré-Æ [20 Septembre] *

*On se fait notre Keynote à nous ? 
Au programme : refaire le monde avant l'Expo ! *

*Café Dupont Versailles	*
386 r Vaugirard 75015 PARIS
Angle bd Victor [angle opposé à l'entrée de Parc des Expositions] 

*RV : 10 heures *​ 

*Je viens, c'est PRESQUE sûr*   
- Taho!
- maiwen
- freelancer
- Human-Fly 
- Adrienhb
- Cillian (  )
- 


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *:mouais: _Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- I-Bouk
- Stargazer (c'est tôt ...) 
- KeepAlive
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir  Je préfère faire la grasse mat' du coup :sleep: *
- starmac 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Adrienhb (7 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'avais ôté de la liste sans le faire exprès (je suppose .. )


 
En effet, tu supposes bien.
Désolé, désolé, désolé! :rose: :rose: :rose:

A.


----------



## Stargazer (7 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> tu supposes bien ! (comme quoi !)



Je supposais seulement que cet oubli n'était pas volontaire de la part d'Adrien ...


----------



## Cillian (7 Septembre 2005)

* Apple Expo 2005 : Pré-Æ [20 Septembre] *

*On se fait notre Keynote à nous ? 
Au programme : refaire le monde avant l'Expo ! *

*Café Dupont Versailles	*
386 r Vaugirard 75015 PARIS
Angle bd Victor [angle opposé à l'entrée de Parc des Expositions] 

*RV : 10 heures *​


  C'est juste histoire de mettre la main à la pate ...

... et de participer à la construction de l'édifice    ​


----------



## golf (7 Septembre 2005)

* Apple Expo 2005 : Pré-Æ [20 Septembre] *

*On se fait notre Keynote à nous ? 
Au programme : refaire le monde avant l'Expo ! *

*Café Dupont Versailles	*
386 r Vaugirard 75015 PARIS
Angle bd Victor [angle opposé à l'entrée de Parc des Expositions] 

*RV : 10 heures *​ 

*Je viens, c'est PRESQUE sûr*   
- Taho!
- maiwen
- freelancer
- Human-Fly 
- Adrienhb
- Cillian (  )
- 


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *:mouais: _Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- I-Bouk
- Stargazer (c'est tôt ...) 
- KeepAlive
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir  Je préfère faire la grasse mat' du coup :sleep: *
- starmac


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Taho! (16 Septembre 2005)

J'allais justement demander dans quel bar on se retrouvait quand j'ai vu que tu avais modifié la liste golf
préviens, bon sang !


----------



## iCed (19 Septembre 2005)

* Apple Expo 2005 : Pré-Æ [20 Septembre] *

*On se fait notre Keynote à nous ? 
Au programme : refaire le monde avant l'Expo ! *

*Café Dupont Versailles	*
386 r Vaugirard 75015 PARIS
Angle bd Victor [angle opposé à l'entrée de Parc des Expositions] 

*RV : 10 heures *​ 

*Je viens, c'est PRESQUE sûr*   
- Taho!
- maiwen
- freelancer
- Human-Fly 
- Adrienhb
- Cillian (  )
- iCed
- 


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *:mouais: _Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_
- I-Bouk
- Stargazer (c'est tôt ...) 
- KeepAlive
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir  Je préfère faire la grasse mat' du coup :sleep: *
- starmac


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Stargazer (19 Septembre 2005)

* Apple Expo 2005 : Pré-Æ [20 Septembre] *

*On se fait notre Keynote à nous ? 
Au programme : refaire le monde avant l'Expo ! *

*Café Dupont Versailles	*
386 r Vaugirard 75015 PARIS
Angle bd Victor [angle opposé à l'entrée de Parc des Expositions] 

*RV : 10 heures *​ 

*Je viens, c'est PRESQUE sûr*   
- Taho!
- maiwen
- freelancer
- Human-Fly 
- Adrienhb
- Cillian (  )
- iCed
- Stargazer (c'est tôt ...)


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *:mouais: _Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- I-Bouk 
- KeepAlive
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir  Je préfère faire la grasse mat' du coup :sleep: *
- starmac


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## maiwen (19 Septembre 2005)

bien bien Star  mais j'ai déjà choisi sur qui je vais dormir    :love:


----------



## WebOliver (19 Septembre 2005)

* Apple Expo 2005 : Pré-Æ [20 Septembre] *

*On se fait notre Keynote à nous ? 
Au programme : refaire le monde avant l'Expo ! *

*Café Dupont Versailles    *
386 r Vaugirard 75015 PARIS
Angle bd Victor [angle opposé à l'entrée de Parc des Expositions] 

*RV : 10 heures *​ 

*Je viens, c'est PRESQUE sûr*   
- Taho!
- maiwen
- freelancer
- Human-Fly 
- Adrienhb
- Cillian (  )
- iCed
- Stargazer (c'est tôt ...)
- WebO


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *:mouais: _Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- I-Bouk 
- KeepAlive
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir  Je préfère faire la grasse mat' du coup :sleep: *
- starmac


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Balooners (19 Septembre 2005)

* Apple Expo 2005 : Pré-Æ [20 Septembre] *

*On se fait notre Keynote à nous ? 
Au programme : refaire le monde avant l'Expo ! *

*Café Dupont Versailles    *
386 r Vaugirard 75015 PARIS
Angle bd Victor [angle opposé à l'entrée de Parc des Expositions] 

*RV : 10 heures *​ 

*Je viens, c'est PRESQUE sûr*   
- Taho!
- maiwen
- freelancer
- Human-Fly 
- Adrienhb
- Cillian (  )
- iCed
- Stargazer (c'est tôt ...)
- WebO
- Balooners (pour moi c'est un Ricard s'il vous plaît  )

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *:mouais: _Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- I-Bouk 
- KeepAlive
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir  Je préfère faire la grasse mat' du coup :sleep: *
- starmac


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## golf (20 Septembre 2005)

*H - 2*​


----------



## iCed (20 Septembre 2005)

*H - 1*​
Oula jsuis à la bourre. J'arrive !!!


----------



## Taho! (20 Septembre 2005)

Bon, c'était bien, on a bu un café et vu un bouffeur de ravioles...

Non, personne n'a pris de bière !


----------



## iCed (20 Septembre 2005)

Ct cool !!! Merci à toutes et à tous


----------



## maiwen (20 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Bon, c'était bien, on a bu un café et vu un bouffeur de ravioles...
> 
> Non, personne n'a pris de bière !


yana un qui a demandé un "thé froid"  ... "ouais ... un Ice T quoi"


----------



## hegemonikon (20 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> yana un qui a demandé un "thé froid"  ... "ouais ... un Ice T quoi"



Alors il paraît que ça drague aux Apple expo maintenant ?

PS: "I am back  "


----------



## maiwen (20 Septembre 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Alors il paraît que ça drague aux Apple expo maintenant ?
> 
> PS: "I am back  "


hum ...ah ? ... pas remarqué    

ps : welcome back


----------



## Taho! (21 Septembre 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> PS: "I am back  "


Content de te voir de retour et et de savoir que tout va bien, tu m'avais manqué ! 
Tu passes quand alors sur l'expo ?


----------



## hegemonikon (21 Septembre 2005)

Je crois que c'est pas encore cette bannée que je vais découvrir les charmes (Maiwen si tu me lis   ) de l"Apple Expo 

PS: ya pas d'Apple Expo à Milan mais c sympa aussi  :love:


----------



## Adrienhb (21 Septembre 2005)

Bien qu'arrivé en retard, je confirme c'était bien... d'autant que j'ai quand même eu ma casquette! 

Merci WebO!


A.


----------



## iCed (21 Septembre 2005)

Les photos : http://perso.wanadoo.fr/iced/aec2005/aec2005.html


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Septembre 2005)

iCed a dit:
			
		

> Les photos : http://perso.wanadoo.fr/iced/aec2005/aec2005.html



 Merci pour les photos!...


----------



## maiwen (21 Septembre 2005)

j'aime pas les photos    :rose:


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'aime pas les photos    :rose:



 Schtroumpfette grognonne?...


----------



## maiwen (21 Septembre 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Schtroumpfette grognonne?...


exactement !!! après notre dragon violet me voici , moi ... bleue


----------



## Taho! (21 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> exactement !!! après notre dragon violet me voici , moi ... bleue


y a des photos réussies, même celles où tu n'es pas 
mais il y aussi des photos de toi qui sont bien


----------



## Spyro (21 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> mais il y aussi des photos de toi qui sont bien


Où ?  :love:  
  :rose:

(elles le sont pas toutes ? )


----------



## maiwen (21 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Où ?  :love:
> :rose:


alors toi ! ...   ... tu vas voir ... ti perds rien pour attendre   

y'a des homards qui se perdent


----------



## Spyro (21 Septembre 2005)

Oui ben moi j'y étais pas et c'est pas juste alors pwet d'abord, naméo !


----------



## maiwen (21 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Oui ben moi j'y étais pas et c'est pas juste alors pwet d'abord, naméo !


t'inquiète pas on fera un autoportrait tous les deux  ( tu amène ta peluche spyro c'est encore mieux  :love: )


----------



## Taho! (21 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> alors toi ! ...   ... tu vas voir ... ti perds rien pour attendre
> 
> y'a des homards qui se perdent





			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Oui ben moi j'y étais pas et c'est pas juste alors pwet d'abord, naméo !



Les enfants  on se calme, sinon vous serez tous les deux punis


----------



## Spyro (21 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Les enfants  on se calme, sinon vous serez tous les deux punis


Alors toi pwet encore plus


----------



## hegemonikon (21 Septembre 2005)

Les pommes sont mûres on dirait ! :love: 

_Delicta qvis intelligit_


----------



## Taho! (21 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Alors toi pwet encore plus


t'vas voir ta gueule sous le Pommier toi !


----------



## Taho! (21 Septembre 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Les pommes ont mûres on dirait ! :love:
> 
> _Delicta qvis intelligit_


Ça ne réponds pas à la question, viens-tu à l'Expo ?


----------



## maiwen (21 Septembre 2005)

allez vous coucher ! j'éteins les lumières dans 5 minutes

 bonne nuit  

hegemonikon


----------



## hegemonikon (21 Septembre 2005)

Ciao Bella !

Pas d'AE pour moi je reviens juste de Lombardie et j'aime de plus en plus cette région  :love:


----------



## Spyro (21 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ( tu amènes ta peluche spyro c'est encore mieux  :love: )


 :love:  :love: 

Euh mais en fait je sais pas: j'ai pas envie d'être encombré par un sac à dos...
Et j'ai encore moins envie de me la trimbaler à l'air libre (je parle de la peluche   ).


----------

